# Se puede dimerar led 10w



## Tekler (Mar 21, 2012)

Hola a todo chic@s, 

Mi pregunta es la siguiente. Es posible dimear un led de 10w? Lo pregunto porque tengo uno conectado a una funete regulabe y me pasa lo siguiente.

El led funciona a 10V 1A y da una luz preciosa (para un acuario). Pero cuando he ido a bajar el voltaje para reducir la intensidad y hacer efecto atardecer ha empezado a parpadear nada mas llegar a 9V. 

Sabeis si es posible apagarlo y encenderlo progresivamente sin que parpadee o por construccion no es posible? o algo se me esta escapando? 

Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## chclau (Mar 21, 2012)

Para variar la intensidad del LED tienes que usar una señal de tipo PWM


----------



## Tekler (Mar 21, 2012)

Comor? me estas diciendo que tengo que usar una señal cuadrada para reducir la intensidad de un led? Con una señal cuadrada no parpadeara igual que cuando lo bajo de voltaje? 

Lo que yo quiero saber es si, lo mismo que se hace con un led de 3.5v, que se le puede subir y bajar la intensidad con un potenciometro y hacer que brille mas o menos variando el voltaje, se puede hacer con un led de 10W. Si existe algun tipo de fuente dimeable especifica para que no parpadee el led o directamente no se puede hacer... 

porque lo del PWM me da a mi que no... no?


----------



## chclau (Mar 21, 2012)

No

Así como no ves parpadear las películas, no verás parpadear al LED. Basta con que el PWM sea lo suficientemente rápido. A unos 100Hz aproximadamente para el driver del PWM, no verás ningún parpadeo.

Otra forma es que pongas aquí el circuito de tu LED, si es que lo tenés, así quizá te pueda ayudar mejor.


----------



## powerful (Mar 21, 2012)

con una fuente de intensidad ajustable de 0 a 1000mA , puedes ver las aplicaciones del LM317.


----------



## kuropatula (Mar 21, 2012)

Tenés que usar PWM, cuidado con el transistor conmutador, tiene que soportar al menos 1A por las características del LED.
Saludos.


----------



## Tekler (Mar 21, 2012)

el led no tiene circuito... es un led y punto. 

aaaaah... interesante, una fuente de intensidad (A) ajustable que no de tension (V)... voy a buscar un poco...

esta visto que tendra que ser por pwm... gracias chicos por las respuestas y aclarar mis dudas... Pero, alguna idea de porque parpadea cuando bajo el voltaje en la fuente regulable?


----------



## kuropatula (Mar 21, 2012)

Lo del parpadeo es extraño. Se me ocurre (pero es sólo mi teoría, puede ser errónea) porque cuando baja el voltaje, baja la potencia, entonces a la fuente no le da para alimentar el LED produciendo que se apague la fuente. Al apagarse la fuente no entrega más potencia al LED, por lo que la fuente cuenta nuevamente con potencia para alimentar el LED..... esto produce que se prenda el LED ya que la fuente cuenta con nueva potencia..... la potencia del LED supera la de la fuente... y así sucesivamente. 
Sólo una teoría, y me quedó muy mal redactada 

Saludos.


----------



## aquileslor (Mar 21, 2012)

Hola, se tiene que poder regular. Posiblemente el problema está en la fuente como te dice kuro mas arriba. ¿Mediste el voltaje sobre el led al variar el voltaje de la fuente? De todas maneras le debes poner una reistencia en serie y si no la has puesto ese es el problema.
Por otra parte con PWM se varía muy bien la luminosidad de los leds, cualquier potencia. ¿ Ese led tiene una sola pastilla o son tres pastillas en serie en el mismo chip para poder usar 10 v ?


----------



## Tekler (Mar 21, 2012)

el led es este:

http://www.ebay.es/itm/170709357851?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Mirare a ver si con PWM se puede hacer el invento, pero como soy un 0 de electronica me llevara su tiempo. Mirare a ver el LM317 como puedo manejarlo para dimear el led. En menudas movidas me meto sin tener ni idea :-D... gracias por la ayuda, que sin vosotros ya me habria quemado las cejas mas de una vez :-D


----------



## reyvilla (Mar 21, 2012)

Hola tekler, la mayoria de los dimmer normalmente funcionan con una frecuencia, para un lampara de 110AC dependiendo de la red puede ser 50 o 60Hz la frecuencia de oscilacion, y a pesar de ser baja esa frecuencia no se nota que el bombillo se encienda y se apague, claro esta el led trabaja distinto, pero es cuestion de colocarle una frecuencia mayor como dijo chlau a unos 100hz estaria mas que bien para dimmar el led, lo unico que necesitas es un circuito como el timer 555 configurado para pwm y un transistor que soporte la corriente del led...


----------



## eL1ct (Mar 21, 2012)

Hola:

creo que el PWM seria lo ideal... si, creo que lo mas sencillo seria usar el 555 y como transistor yo usaria un MOSFET

Tekler: me gustaria ver la fuente que estas utilizando, puedes subir algun dato?

un saludo.


----------



## zopilote (Mar 21, 2012)

Bienvenida Tekler al mundo del PWM, y como te comentan solo construye un oscilador PWM y usa un circuito para atacar al led. En la figura la corriente del led lo calculas como 0.7/R2, si lo nesecitas para 800mA entonces (R2=0.7/0.8A). Armas tu circuito oscilador y lo conectas al driver. Suerte.


----------



## Tekler (Mar 22, 2012)

Llevo muchos años haciendo escarceos en el mundo de la electronica pero nunca me he animado a parender y a usar componentes "complejos"
La fuente que tengo es la tercera de esta pagina. 

http://ccne.mofcom.gov.cn/970113

es de 30v 15A y es posible que por su construccion tenga PWM pero no a los herzios suficientes, por eso parpadea al bajar el voltaje. 

Entonces necesito hacer un regulador con un PWM de caracteristicas apropiadas, un 555 (no necesito un cristal de cuarzo para los herzios? o el?) un mosfet tambien de caracteristicas apropiadas y un potenciometro para regular la intensidad. Lo conecto todo a la fuente a 10v y al bajarlo deberia funcionar. A ver si encuentro algun circuito montado y os comento...


----------



## eL1ct (Mar 22, 2012)

Usas una fuente de laboratorio? creo que es raro que sea problema de la fuente lo del parpadeo...

tu fuente tiene limitador de corriente? otra pregunta; tienes una resistencia puesta en serie con el LED?

Te mando el esquema de un circuito que hice parecido a este, puedes usarlo como referencia, ya que la frecuencia de esta es de 1KHz, si quieres hacerlo igual quiza quieras cambiar el condensador...

un saludo.


----------



## Tekler (Mar 22, 2012)

Si, uso una fuente de laboratorio, pero solo para pruebas de calor y disipadores. La idea mas adelante es conectar 5 de estos leds. No se si a una fuente los 5 o hacer un driver para cada uno (o comprarlo). A mi tambien me parece raro que la fuente parpadee, por eso pense que podria ser por construccion del led. 

No uso resistencia con el led. Como digo, puedo montar circuitos "simples", pero no tengo ni idea de elctronica, asique si algo falla no se porque (de momento, que estoy en ello). No sabria que resistencia poner ni porque la pongo. Aparte, seria una resistencia de 10w? menudo monstruo no? 

Que condensador deberia usar para un led de 10w? mañana compro los componentes y los pruebo en una placa de pruebas... como funcionar funcione, os hago ricos, porque estos circuitos son muy codiciados entre los aficionados a los acuarios y los "profesionales" los venden carisimos, no se porque...


----------



## octavio2 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ese led ,lo veo muy barato para ser de 10w ,¿has mirado si se calienta mucho?
A ese led ademas de un regulador de potencia creo que tambien le hace falta un buen disipador termico.Es por eso (el calor) que las bombillas led no suelen tener mas de 3w.
Yo tengo algun led medio estropeado que al bajarle mucho la potencia deja de funcionar.
Si no sabes mucho de electronica ,no te compliques,hay bombillas led con un mando a distancia que permite regular la intensidad y el color de la luz.


----------



## Tekler (Mar 22, 2012)

Va chapa :-D

Actualmente tengo en el acuario estas bombillas:

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/g4-1-2...md-led-car-warm-white-light-bulb-dc-12v-51269

Lo malo de los acuarios, es que cuanto mas alto es, menos luz llega al fondo. Tambien he probado leds de 1w y lucen muchopero si no soy de marca contrastada (es decir, caros) no tienen la "pegada" suficiente para iluminar correctamente las plantas, especialmente las de fondo. Por eso me he animado a probar estos nuevos led, tan caros como un buen led de 3w pero con mucha mas intensidad. 

Este de 10W lo tengo en casa y funciona a 10v consumiendo 1A (lo marca la fuente de laboratorio) manteniendose estable durante un dia de iluminacion en el acuario (unas 13 horas, y lleva asi una semana). Le he puesto un disipador de cpu tirando a grande sin ventilador (no me gustan los ruidos) ya que sin disipador se funde a los 30 segundos. Tengo un termometro de infrarrojos. No me ha dado por medir el diodo en si porque te quedas ciego, pero midiendo el disipador varias veces a lo largo del dia, esta a una media de 43ºC y se mantiene asi todo el dia. Lo suyo seria un luxometro para medir los lumenes, pero a ojo ya te digo que no puedes mirar hacia el de lo fuerte que es. (Mas adelante montare los 5 sobre una barra  de aluminio disipadora bien grande para evitar ventiladores, pero son caras de cojones)

Por ebay se encuentra mucha variedad en leds y en el extranjero, especialmente en china, estas cosas estan mucho mas baratas que en España. Asique me he animado a probarlos 

Este led funciona entre 9 y 12v. A 12v luce un poco mas que a 10, pero calienta muchisimo y se pone en 2A. por eso lo dejare en 10 que es mas que suficiente para penetrar una cuario de 60cm de altura, mas aun si le pones un concentrador a 90º, ya que estos leds estan entre 130º y 160º de apertura. La cuestion es que al bajarlo a 9v luce menos, pero cuando bajo de 9 empieza a parpadear. Por eso preguntaba si es que por construccion no podia hacerse el dimeo de estos leds de alta potencia. Pero por lo visto parece que si y que el problema puede estar en la fuente (que es china y lo mismo no es tan buena como debiera)... de todas formas los componentes para un regulador PWM no son muy caros, asique probare, porque ya seria la leche poder hacer eso, mas aun si lo consigo hacer automatico :-D (cosa que pregunte hace tiempo pero aun no he conseguido)

Ciertamente no se mucho de electronica, pero con dedicacion voy a prendiendo poco a poco, aunque no se el porque de muchas cosas. Creo que voy a tener que ir a clase o comprar un buen libro... Ayer, por ejemplo, aprendi que el + y el - es mejor dejarlos separaditos :-D


----------



## octavio2 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ah ,vale,tu quieres cultivar hierba 
¿Has probado a ponerle una capa impermeable y meter la luz dentro del agua? asi se refrigera mejor y toda la luz queda dentro de la pecera.La superficie agua-aire es como un espejo.
Si preguntas en tiendas de electronica es posible que tengan el regulador adecuado.


----------



## Tekler (Mar 22, 2012)

Meter estos leds en el agua no es buena idea. Si casi yo no puedo mirar al led, que tengo parpados, si le da a un pez en los ojos lo deja ciego ... Es cierto que es como un espejo, pero es lo que hay... hay que atravesar ese espejo sin dejar ciegos a los bichos


----------



## octavio2 (Mar 22, 2012)

¿pero tu quieres que crezcan las plantas o la luz es solo decorativa?
puedes usar un difusor y usar memos potencia para que no moleste tanto la luz.Si es para decoración ,puedes usar las paredes de la pecera como guias de luz,o sea enfocas justo en medio del policarbonato (o lo que uses) y la luz se dispersara por todo el panel sin molestar a la vista,asi ademas puedes ocultar la fuente de luz.


----------



## Tekler (Mar 22, 2012)

No no, la luz es para que crezcan las plantas. Por eso tiene que ser potente suficiente como para llegar al fondo estando fuera del agua (pero no cegar a los peces). Si el led esta fuera del agua (que es lo que tiene que ser) el angulo de apertura del led y la propia difusion de la luz al pasar del aire al agua reparte la luz por todo el acuario y aparte de quedar muy bonito, llega a todas las plantas con la potencia necesaria. Ademas tendre que poner algunos otros leds de otros colores (rojo y azul sobre todo) para cubrir el espectro de color necesario para las plantas, ya que los leds solo general un rango muy concreto. Estos en concreto 6500ºk.

*Pero* toda esta movida es para que el encendido y el apagado de los leds sea progresivo, lo mas parecido al amanecer y atardecer. No me refiero a encender uno, luego otro y luego otro, etc... si no a encenderlos todos a la vez con intensidad progresiva. Vamos, como un potenciometro hace con un led pequeño... (mas o menos)


----------



## octavio2 (Mar 22, 2012)

Yo tengo una linterna de leds con un microcontrolador que entre otros cosas puede encender o apagar los leds de forma gradual de 1mW a 1 W en media hora para simular la salida y puesta del sol.Si te interesa te paso los planos,pero con tu nivel de electronica no te servirá  de mucho.


----------



## Tekler (Mar 22, 2012)

Mecagoentoloquesemenea!!!! :-D... me pongo a aprender electronica pero ya!!! que ya me vale andar probando a ver si queman o no queman las cosas... Exactamente eso es lo que quiero. Simular la salida y la puesta de sol apagando los leds en una media hora apox. 

Mira, no queiro aburrir al personal, pero te paso el enlace de la otra vez que pregunte para las bombillas led:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/dimer-automatico-leds-58940/

Desgraciadamente por mas que probe, analice y cambie componentes, nunca fui capaz de hacerlo funcionar. Cuando el programador horario de señal, que el/los led se enciendan progresivamente en x tiempo y cuando el programador deje de dar señal, que se vaya apangado. 

El que lo haga lo vende entre el mundo de los acuarios y se saca una pasta seguro... Alguien mas animado a ayudar a un manco electronico?


----------



## octavio2 (Mar 22, 2012)

Lo de la foto es la linterna,es parecido a lo que tu quieres hacer,pero funciona con pilas y no tiene mucha potencia ,asi que requiere algun pequeño cambio para controlar los 50W de leds.Al llevar un microcontrolador se pueden programar muchos efectos luminosos,tiene 2 convertidores de corriente ,uno es para cargar la pila de litio de 7.5v desde los 5v del puerto usb y el otro puede usarse para una alimentación de 12voltios. El microcontrolador no requiere programador,se programa a traves del puerto usb.
Tampoco hacen falta herramientas especiales,pero si un buen pulso y una buena vista ... o ser miope como yo.
¿qué ,te atreves?

>El que lo haga lo vende entre el mundo de los acuarios y se saca una pasta seguro.
vale,mandame una buena cartera de clientes ,que saco a españa de la crisis


----------



## eL1ct (Mar 22, 2012)

Ya veo, ahora me acuerdo. Pues el circuito que te propuse antes funciona bien si quieres ajustar la luminosidad con un potenciometro...

Pero si lo que quieres es una iluminacion crepuscular automatica y toda la ost'ra; creo que lo mejor sera un sistema que te regule la corriente del LED, pudiendo asi utilizar cualquier fuente de alimentacion, y que ademas te permita regular la luminosidad del mencionado LED con una tension de referencia.

Me gustaria proponer una idea, o un punto de partida con el circuito integrado TL494 que creo que cumple los requisitos para este proyecto, si me permites llamarlo proyecto. La cuestion es que este integrado al tener dos amplificadores de error, puedes regular tanto la corriente maxima del LED (para que no se queme, claro esta) y la iluminacion (o la corriente que quieres en cada momento).

Como he dicho que quiero marcar un punto de partida, he encontrado este circuito, que es muy parecido al que aparece en el datasheet. Con su respectivo "design note" (por si acaso tambien lo subire al foro):






Creo que si se pone en uso el otro amplificador de error, y creas una rampa en la entrada del comparador del PWM correctamente graduara la luz a la perfeccion.

Puede que parezca un poco complicado, ni siquiera yo he trabajado con estos integrados en la practica, he de admitir que todo esto es teorico, pero si se hace bien, creo que podria salir algo muy biueno.

Un saludo


----------



## peep387 (Mar 22, 2012)

pero el problema que no lo as esplicado muy bien que es que al suvir de 0 a los 10v en 9 voltios empieza a parpadear????

y olle la idea e meterlos dentro dde la pecera tampoco es mala pero en vez de uno e 10W mete 4 o 6 normales de los e 20mA


----------



## Tekler (Mar 23, 2012)

Si lees el primer post esta todo claramente explicado. ;-)



Tekler dijo:


> Hola a todo chic@s,
> 
> El led funciona a 10V 1A y da una luz preciosa (para un acuario). Pero cuando he ido a *bajar* el voltaje para reducir la intensidad y hacer efecto atardecer ha empezado a parpadear nada mas llegar a 9V.
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos!





Hola el1ct... ese circuito que has puesto me deja ojiplatico. De momento voy a probar con el primer circuito a ver que pasa y ya te cuento


----------

